# Flowhives - any reviews yet?



## painterswife (Jun 7, 2004)

Anyone know how this turned out for people?


----------



## ET1 SS (Oct 22, 2005)

One beekeeper in our club bought one, then his bees died.


----------



## painterswife (Jun 7, 2004)

I am seeing some really good results reported. Love this video. [ame]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=X5RN-ztkmn8[/ame]


----------



## WildPrGardens (Mar 8, 2014)

My dad was a beekeeper.

I'm a beekeeper, past retirement age.

As far as I'm concerned it's a bunch of houhie.

A b.s. idea.

That is a Big Silly Idea.

Overpriced.

Enough for two complete hives would pay for *all* the regular extraction, settleing and bottleing equipment needs for two hives or twenty or more. With a better resale value.

In the real world, under most circumstances I can think of, that is not how true honey reacts, nor honeybees, nor other insects.

But it's your money, not mine, spend it however you like.

Have fun. Make your own videos and show & tell us all about it.

Good luck!


----------



## ET1 SS (Oct 22, 2005)

painterswife said:


> I am seeing some really good results reported.


'reported' by who?

Are you a beekeeper?

Sometimes it is hard to distinguish between the marketing hype and reality.


----------



## painterswife (Jun 7, 2004)

Well thanks for the negativity from those that have not tried it. We got lots of that when it first came out.

I was hoping to here from those that might have tried it or had friends that did, to get the actuals instead of the maybe's from those on HT that I have been reading for years.

I have been reading reviews and watching videos online and the majority are good. I did not say I wanted to buy one, I just wanted to see how it turned out for real people.


----------



## ET1 SS (Oct 22, 2005)

Beekeeping right now is facing a lot of problems. Bees are dying. When everything is working right; you can breed queens and you can split hives.

If you go into winter with 20 hives and come out with 4 hives. That is a pretty big loss.

But even with that much loss, manage your colonies closely and do lots of splits, and by fall you can be right back up to 20 hives again.

Granted winter losses, mean that come early spring blossom you do not have as many bees as you may need for your crops. So you miss being able to properly pollinate. But over the summer you can get back to full size again. This seems to be the new reality for beekeeping.

There are too many pesticides, herbicides, fungicides in common use in our society. The accumulative effect has been killing bees.

How does the flow device address this? It doesn't.

Let us say that you have a flat tire on your car. You need to get your tire repaired, or else replaced with a good tire. That is what you need. The auto repair shop has no tire repair kits and they have no replacement tires. You need a tire, but they have none. However they do have some really nice replacement headlights. These new headlights will light up the road, cut through fog, and bring fresh energy and excitement into your bed with your wife. But headlights do not address fixing your flat tire.

Honey bees are having problems. This device does not address the problem.


----------



## ET1 SS (Oct 22, 2005)

painterswife said:


> Well thanks for the negativity from those that have not tried it. We got lots of that when it first came out.
> 
> I was hoping to here from those that might have tried it or had friends that did, to get the actuals instead of the maybe's from those on HT that I have been reading for years.
> 
> I have been reading reviews and watching videos online and the majority are good. I did not say I wanted to buy one, I just wanted to see how it turned out for real people.


As I said. I do know one beekeeper who used it. He is new to beekeeping. He was drawn in by the marketing. This was his first attempt at beekeeping.


----------



## Bellyman (Jul 6, 2013)

Through scattered reading on multiple forums and websites and through conversations with friends in our beekeeping club, the Flowhives seem to be very popular among newbies, not so much among seasoned beekeepers. I don't know all of the specifics of why and I don't have one. But I do tend to listen to the people who have been around and doing this for a while 'cause they have a lot of experience dealing with bees.


----------



## painterswife (Jun 7, 2004)

I am not discounting those with experience. I just wanted to hear what people with actual experience with the FlowHive have to say.

I did not post for a lecture on why it won't work. I read all that throough several threads before anyone ever used it. I am fine with it not having panned out as a good idea but this going off on it without actually trying it is getting real old.


----------



## au natural (Mar 8, 2004)

I talked to a beekeeper at the state fair this past week. He was curious about the flow hive and was given one to try out. He said that out of all of the different types of hives that he had, this one was the worst. Very little honey and the bees didn't overwinter well. He was not impressed.


----------



## ET1 SS (Oct 22, 2005)

au natural said:


> I talked to a beekeeper at the state fair this past week. He was curious about the flow hive and was given one to try out. He said that out of all of the different types of hives that he had, this one was the worst. Very little honey and the bees didn't overwinter well. He was not impressed.


People who pre-ordered them got them this spring. The newbie in my club pre-ordered his and he put bees in it this spring.

Nobody has had a flow hive long enough to attempt over-wintering yet.


----------



## painterswife (Jun 7, 2004)

ET1 SS said:


> People who pre-ordered them got them this spring. The newbie in my club pre-ordered his and he put bees in it this spring.
> 
> Nobody has had a flow hive long enough to attempt over-wintering yet.


I read that you don't overwinter in a flowhive that you empty and remove.


----------



## ET1 SS (Oct 22, 2005)

This is September. As we move toward winter, beekeepers are thinking about their best strategy for over-wintering.

Some flow-hives may be removed, some will no doubt be left in place.

At this point it would be difficult to predict how many beekeepers will select either option.


----------



## alleyyooper (Apr 22, 2005)

When you post on a forum you should expect to get negative reply's. When posting on forums your skin should not be onion paper thin either.

I agree with et iss whit all the problems bees are facing and getting them even thru summer in some cases is difficult at best the flow hive designed so you didn't have to go in and inspect not just take so much honey then allow the bees to store for winter does not address the problems. I am with wildprgardens use standard hives, try to breed queens that can lay eggs for bees that can over come this spray happy and modified seed world.

 Al


----------



## Terri (May 10, 2002)

There are fluids that make the bees leave the area: I expect they are using this or else they would be surrounded by frantic bees trying to grab the honey that they are loosing They would also sting anybody who gets in their way. I have a bottle of "Beequick", I think it is called, though I will not use it his year as my hives are still young. They are using their food to make combs and such.

In the past I have extracted honey by crushing the comb over a big colander. The smaller bits of wax will rise to the surface, in time, and can be skimmed off. It took the bees a lot of food to make the combs, and that is a drawback as the coms are ruined, but then the bees gives us more honey than we use. We use little honey, but they are dandy at pollinating the fruit trees and the garden.


----------



## Ford Zoo (Jan 27, 2012)

A few items I learned from some old bee keeps at our local club.
1) is that the wax combs are a certain thickness that allows the bees to communicate a message thru out the hive by means of vibration. It is suspected that this ability to communicate will be blocked by the plastic honey cells. 
2)I have not investigated this one myself, but word is that the manufacturer is having the plastic cell components made in China, and the man that spoke on this has yet to find out what type of plastic is being used in the process or how toxic or food safe that plastic may be.


----------



## painterswife (Jun 7, 2004)

Got this review from a bee keeper in another forum.

"Works as promised and better than expected. Have more than 100 - one pound glass jars packed. We sent half to family and friends for Canadian Thanksgiving this year.

It's not cheap, but it saves endless scraping."


----------



## alleyyooper (Apr 22, 2005)

One bee keeper getting 100 one pound jars of honey does not make the set up a success. Come back a year from now and tell me how well the bees over wintered. What is the over winter rate?
Lot more to keeping bees for most than being able to turn a spigot and get 100 pounds of honey. I would also have to go in the hive in the spring IF the bees lived, got to be a mess of bur comb in there and proplis WHEW.

 Al


----------



## painterswife (Jun 7, 2004)

alleyyooper said:


> One bee keeper getting 100 one pound jars of honey does not make the set up a success. Come back a year from now and tell me how well the bees over wintered. What is the over winter rate?
> Lot more to keeping bees for most than being able to turn a spigot and get 100 pounds of honey. I would also have to go in the hive in the spring IF the bees lived, got to be a mess of bur comb in there and proplis WHEW.
> 
> Al


The bees don't over winter in the flow hive itself from the little I know but I will continue to report what he shares.


----------



## wiscto (Nov 24, 2014)

Best read I've found on it. 

http://patrick.freivald.com/2015/04/26/my-thoughts-on-the-flow-hive/

I'm trying to set my priorities, time management, and I wanted it to be a time saver, but it sounds like it creates too many long term problems.


----------



## painterswife (Jun 7, 2004)

That article is from someone who has not actually used a flowhive.


----------



## wiscto (Nov 24, 2014)

painterswife said:


> That article is from someone who has not actually used a flowhive.


So get a flowhive and find out... Then write an article. I used to help out my friend, and while I haven't used the flow hive, I can see where this guy is coming from. I can see where inspection would be difficult, and that's a big part of what kept my friend's hives healthy. When he slacked off, that's when he lost two of ten hives; one just died off and the other swarmed. But his main point is that the advertising around is misleading for beginners who think it will make beekeeping "simple." If you're looking for experienced keepers to tell you how great/bad it is, and you can't find any, maybe they all think the same way as this guy does and haven't even tried it yet. Be the one.


----------



## ET1 SS (Oct 22, 2005)

wiscto said:


> So get a flowhive and find out... Then write an article. I used to help out my friend, and while I haven't used the flow hive, I can see where this guy is coming from. I can see where inspection would be difficult, and that's a big part of what kept my friend's hives healthy. When he slacked off, that's when he lost two of ten hives; one just died off and the other swarmed. But his main point is that the advertising around is misleading for beginners who think it will make beekeeping "simple." If you're looking for experienced keepers to tell you how great/bad it is, and you can't find any, maybe they all think the same way as this guy does and haven't even tried it yet. Be the one.


I agree.

At this point we do not know.

There are some experienced beekeepers who have bought these units when they first came out. When a year has gone by, we will then begin hearing the results.

It takes time.


----------



## painterswife (Jun 7, 2004)

I posted to find out the results from those who had actual experience with a flow hive or know others that are using them. I have read all the lead up and articles from people on why they think they won't work already.

Sure lots of negative responses for someone just looking for information from those who are bee keepers and might have tried this new system. I have found great info from people who have harvested. Just thought the HT and it's great members could also be a great resource for learning if this system worked.


----------



## ET1 SS (Oct 22, 2005)

When a new product hits the market in 2016, 2016 is not a good time to seek people with experience using said product.

In 2017 you will find people who have a year of experience.


----------



## painterswife (Jun 7, 2004)

ET1 SS said:


> When a new product hits the market in 2016, 2016 is not a good time to seek people with experience using said product.
> 
> In 2017 you will find people who have a year of experience.


I did not ask for a year of experience did I? I asked for people's experience so far.

In case any are interested here is a really good video from someone doing his second harvest. He talks about everything from how the bees clean the cells after the first harvest to the bees pulling wax caps right after harvesting.

[ame]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=GdYSNuAHigs[/ame]


----------



## alleyyooper (Apr 22, 2005)

As I said be fore you can not have onion skin skin on forums. There is well over 100 years experienced beekeepers combined here and they have seen gimmicks come and gimmicks go. Today we struggle to keep our bees alive despite GMO crops and spray happy people. 

*I suggest if you are not happy with the responses you get here to go back where ever your getting the videos and remain there. *
Nuff said!!!!!!!


*last warning.*

 Al


----------



## painterswife (Jun 7, 2004)

Warning me of what? I am not allowed to express my opinion just like others? I have only asked for information. I have posted nothing any different that anyone else here. I have broken no rules.

Are you as the forum moderator threatening me with something? What have I done that deserves that? I am an HT member looking for info from beekeepers here that might have experience with a flow hive or have friends that might have as part of educating myself on bee keeping. Please enlighten me on what I have done that deserves a warning.


----------



## alleyyooper (Apr 22, 2005)

Not going to allow you to moan about the answers your getting and I will just delete the thread since you have contributed noting of value.

 Al


----------



## gjhinesjr (Jun 28, 2014)

Uh, gotta be a bit honest here. But seems like you guys are beating up on Painterswife pretty hard for asking a legitimate question. And I agree with her, I've seen only one "legitimate" response to her original question. All others have been in the gist of "it's different, therefore it's pointless/useless/foolish" what-have-you. I see no reason she deserves a sentiment like her thread will be deleted because she "moans about her responses". She has gotten ZERO first hand accounts from someone using the system, and only 1, from someone who talked to a guy who said he used one.

I've been following the thread this whole time. My girlfriend plans to get a couple hives going for the first time next year. And we've both been curious about Flowhives since their crowd funding campaign gained traction a couple years ago. We still want to try some Warre's and traditional methods, but thought Flow's might be worth trying at some point.

Painterswife posted some pretty good videos as well. To which none of the experienced people wanted to comment on, something I would have been interested to hear.


----------



## Solar Geek (Mar 14, 2014)

gjhinesjr said:


> Uh, gotta be a bit honest here. But seems like you guys are beating up on Painterswife pretty hard for asking a legitimate question. And I agree with her, I've seen only one "legitimate" response to her original question. All others have been in the gist of "it's different, therefore it's pointless/useless/foolish" what-have-you. I see no reason she deserves a sentiment like her thread will be deleted because she "moans about her responses". She has gotten ZERO first hand accounts from someone using the system, and only 1, from someone who talked to a guy who said he used one.
> 
> I've been following the thread this whole time. My girlfriend plans to get a couple hives going for the first time next year. And we've both been curious about Flowhives since their crowd funding campaign gained traction a couple years ago. We still want to try some Warre's and traditional methods, but thought Flow's might be worth trying at some point.
> 
> Painterswife posted some pretty good videos as well. To which none of the experienced people wanted to comment on, something I would have been interested to hear.


+1

It does seem you are bullying her. I just watched the entire 22 minute Flow Hive video and I NEVER watch these things. Please don't let your 'power' take away from our knowledge base.


----------



## Terri (May 10, 2002)

I saw pics of some bee hives in the tropics that were the most labor-free devices you could imagine. It was simply a 4' tall wall of clay pipes, each about 2 feet long, that were stacked horizontally. And, the bees build their hives in the clay pipes. 

This meant that the bees were not tended, and were left to be wild bees. It ALSO meant that after the honey flow, when the honey was capped, the farmer only had to walk along and take the end comb from each hive and he was done gathering honey. That would be dead easy.

Notice I said farmer instead of beekeeper, as he didn't really tend the bees. It would be impossible to get into the hives

I would love to see a hive design suited for the cold areas that was less work for the beekeeper, but if the bees must be moved back and forth to the flow hive for the summer only I do not see how it would be easier. I suspect it would be easier to remove one super as opposed to moving 2 deep boxes of bees. 

Still, I will wait and see.


----------



## painterswife (Jun 7, 2004)

I assumed that the flow hive is like the honey super.


----------



## Terri (May 10, 2002)

painterswife said:


> I assumed that the flow hive is like the honey super.


OOOh.

That WOULD be an intruiging idea. It could be left off for most of the year and just put on for a coupld of weeks.

It would be kind of deep if it were intended to use for a super, though. I would prefer something shallower, as when I use a deep as a super the bees cap off the honey when the flow ends, even if there is only a drop of honey in each cell. When I put a shallow super on they build and fill the cells in the super before I put on a second one, so each cell is deeper. 

My bees never give me as much honey as is average for Kansas, possibly because I live in a residential area. And, folks prefer to mow lawns instead of tend flowers. Preferably dandylion and clover free lawns, of course!


----------



## WildPrGardens (Mar 8, 2014)

Please _Alleyyoopper_ don't delete her thread.
Save it for posterity.

I have defended people's right to have their own opinions, even if they are wrong minded.
I just wish sometimes that they didn't take such full advantage of it.

Painterswife, I don't understand why you are pushing this idea so hard, unless you have a financial stake in it.

I haven't tried a lot of things.

Never jumped out of a plane without a parachute.
Never jumped off a bridge over the Mississippi River.
Never checked to see if a gun was unloaded by looking down the barrel.
Never tried to haul 5 tons of rock on a half ton pickup.
Never tried to rob a bank.

A lot more as well that I don't need or to try to know they are bad ideas.

My main concern here is that inexperienced or hope-to-be beekeepers will waste their money on this, become discouraged and quit. 
Never to have bees again. 

If someone has the experience, time, interest and the extra money to play around with this, more power to them.

Again, why are you so adamant about this idea?

Cheers!


----------



## painterswife (Jun 7, 2004)

I am admant about knowledge. I read every single negative post when this first came up. Now I want to know the facts and the reality of actually use of the Flowhive. Good or bad.

What is the problem with that?


----------



## WildPrGardens (Mar 8, 2014)

painterswife said:


> I am admant about knowledge. I read every single negative post when this first came up. Now I want to know the facts and the reality of actually use of the Flowhive. Good or bad.
> 
> What is the problem with that?


No problem.

Sounds like you need to get your own flo-hive, document & video everything and be done with it. Then you will know. And have the true reality of the actual usefulness of the hive.

Share with the rest of us peons if you like, or not.


----------



## painterswife (Jun 7, 2004)

WildPrGardens said:


> No problem.
> 
> Sounds like you need to get your own flo-hive, document & video everything and be done with it. Then you will know. And have the true reality of the actual usefulness of the hive.
> 
> Share with the rest of us peons if you like, or not.


So kind of you to put down my search for knowledge in what I and others see as a passive aggressive way. I was hoping to hear from those that all ready had experience in bee keeping and decided to try out the Flowhive. I can see now that if they do they won't post their experience here because they are not welcome.

Those that have pm'd me privately with their experiences, thank you. Your kindness is very welcome and generous. I see now why you won't share your expertise here.


----------

